
“Yes, Bitcoin Is a Bubble and It’s About to Burst” - notadoc
https://www.thefelderreport.com/2017/06/24/yes-bitcoin-is-a-bubble-and-its-about-to-burst/
======
nassir
It could be argued that most assets, over time, tend to exhibit bubble
tendencies. Although I am not a crypto-currency expert, I invest in alt coins
because of the media attention they are receiving and because of the
investments pouring in from countries with unstable financial systems. My
concerns are about the the robustness of the networks in light of heavy
trading loads as well as flash crashes (like the one on the ethereum network
6/23) that could wipe billions of the table and lead to paranoid selling.
Furthermore, big block traders (banks, governments, professional miners) might
be able to manipulate the system by heavy volume dumping to later pick up
coins at a lower price, in essence replicating what institutional investors do
on wall street. It is my opinion that if one has a sum to invest that they are
willing to lose altogether, the potential upside in some of the top cryptos
might warrant taking the risk as this bubble could continue growing.

------
mtgx
I don't necessarily disagree that it's in a bubble, but this is hilariously
wrong:

> _But it looks like we may have already reached the point of maximum
> foolishness._

Bitcoin, or rather the market cap of cryptocurrencies will continue to grow
_on average_ , even if the "bubble" pops every now and then.

Bitcoin has grown 10x since it was considered another "tulip mania" at the
last bubble/crash.

